

How to visualize the bail out  - jackman002
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at3MNu8BRwQ&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fthestimulist.com%2Fwhat-could-we-do-with-1-trillion-video%2F&feature=player_embedded

======
sound2man
I visualize it kinda like a black hole.

